# water softner



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

can i use water from a water softner i only use the 1 facuet that does not use the water softner water is it safe to us that water? and just treat it before i put it in that what i do anyways


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If at all possible, I would not use water that's been through a water softener. Calcium and magnesium are essential minerals for proper growth. Also, treated water is very high in sodium (high TDS/conductivity) which is not preferred by piranha.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i thought your suppose to treat the water every water change by dumping in a little water clarifier.?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes, you would still need to condition your water.

I was not only talking about dechlorinating the water though... A water softener strips the water of GH (general hardness) by replacing the calcium and magnesium ions with sodium ions. This is not a good thing when it comes to fish keeping. They will survive but not recommended if you can avoid it.


----------

